# Logos for brands?



## hardbody apparel (Jul 11, 2009)

Ive noticed a lot of brands base a good amount of designs on their logos. Am I the only one that has a hard time coming up with a logo? Whats the best way to go about coming up with one to fit the brand?


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not at all.. I walked around for almost a year without one!

Here's a few questions that might point you in the right direction:

What is the name of your Company/Line?

What kind of image do you want to convey?

What's your target market?

Those are the first 3 questions.. (There's more but I cant think of em right now )

Good luck.. If I can be of any help, just PM em 

=W=


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hold a contest. You'll get tons of choices. Just select the best one and you're done.

Logo Design Contests by eLogoContest - Custom Logo Design by Professional Designers
99designs Leading Designer Marketplace for Logo Designs and More?
DesignContest.net | Logo and Website Design Contests. Community of designers and web developers. New contests almost every day!
Global marketplace for creative services: logo design, business card design, graphic design and website design | crowdSPRING


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I totally agree with Joe, doing a contest will give you a ton of options to choose from. You just let them know what you want your logo to convey and they come up with the concept  Joe has some great links up there in his post as well. A contest is a great way to go, when your not sure where you want to go


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

a contest is do-able but unless you're offering some sort of cash prize incentive no one will bother investing the time and effort doing something you should've paid someone to do in the first place


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

There is a good article by seth godin about this issue:

Seth's Blog: Logos

So, from his point of view, you should have a logo that fits your style, but not bother too much about it. It's more what you do with it, than would it actually looks like.


----------



## hardbody apparel (Jul 11, 2009)

I never even thought to do a contest. Guess theres a lot to learn lol Thats a really interesting idea!! I wasnt to worried bout a logo or anything till I came across Johnny Cupcakes store and saw how much his logo was able to become a part of his overall designs as well as being able to turn shopping into an experience. So that really inspired me to do something big when it comes to making up my logo. Never thought itd be so hard to come up with though lol


----------



## MR STAVZ (Jul 1, 2009)

wasup guys I'm south african,just started with the planning,you know the likes of logo designs,marketing plan,any information at the moment would be very useful as im soooooooooo crazy about t-shirts.


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

A contest is a great idea! Also you should consider working with companies that are experts in logo design. If you have an overall concept of what you'd want your logo to look like they can give you a few options.


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

First you have to decide what kind of logo you are looking for???

There are basically 3 kinds of logo - Font based logos consist primarily of a type treatment. The logos of IBM, Microsoft and Sony, for instance, use type treatments with a twist that makes them distinctive. Then there are logos that literally illustrate what a company does, such as when a house-painting company uses an illustration of a brush in its logo. And finally, there are abstract graphic symbols-such as Nike's swoosh-that become linked to a company's brand.

Before you begin sketching, first articulate the message you want your logo to convey. Try writing a one-sentence image and mission statement to help focus your efforts. Stay true to this statement while creating your logo. But that may not be enough to get you started. Here are some additional tactics and considerations that will help you create an appropriate company logo: 


*Look at the logos of other businesses in your industry.* Do your competitors use solid, conservative images, or flashy graphics and type? Think about how you want to differentiate your logo from those of your competition.

*Focus on your message.* Decide what you want to communicate about your company. Does it have a distinct personality-serious or lighthearted? What makes it unique in relation to your competition? What's the nature of your current target audience? These elements should play an important role in the overall design or redesign.

*Make it clean and functional.* Your logo should work as well on a business card as on the side of a truck. A good logo should be scalable, easy to reproduce, memorable and distinctive. Icons are better than photographs, which may be indecipherable if enlarged or reduced significantly. And be sure to create a logo that can be reproduced in black and white so that it can be faxed, photocopied or used in a black-and-white ad as effectively as in color.

*Your business name will affect your logo design.* If your business name is "D.C. Jewelers," you may wish to use a classy, serif font to accent the letters (especially if your name features initials). For a company called "Lightning Bolt Printing," the logo might feature some creative implementation of-you guessed it-a lightning bolt.

*Use your logo to illustrate your business's key benefit.* The best logos make an immediate statement with a picture or illustration, not words. The "Lightning Bolt Printing" logo, for example, may need to convey the business benefit of "ultra-fast, guaranteed printing services." The lightning bolt image could be manipulated to suggest speed and assurance.

*Don't use clip art.* However tempting it may be, clip art can be copied too easily. Not only will original art make a more impressive statement about your company, but it'll set your business apart from others.
Also read this post on colour psychology in logo design.


----------

